# Pathfinder 17t being Redone



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

I have just got a 17t and I’m thinking about redoing it and glassing over the outside self bailing drains because they r leaking water into the hull. I’m thinking about putting new drains in the floor then have. A pipe that goes out the back of the boat and get bilge pumps put on each side of the tunnel. Then fixing the leak where the cap the hull and the rub rail meet with 5200 and putting on a new rub rail. Is this the best thing to do to fix the boat? Also what r the best electric trim tabs to put on this boat the ones on it now have bad actuators and I’m just going to get new ones.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Lenco tabs are the best IMHO. I have them on my boat they where put on in "97 all I've done is replace a solenoid


----------



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes


permitchaser said:


> Lenco tabs are the best IMHO. I have them on my boat they where put on in "97 all I've done is replace a solenoid


what size?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Are you having the floor pulled to fix the stringers?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Lenco Electric 

Love mine !


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jonny said:


> Are you having the floor pulled to fix the stringers?


Hey, I resent that remark!


----------



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

jonny said:


> Are you having the floor pulled to fix the stringers?


The guy that owned it before already had that done and had it repainted


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe post a thread on it if you do the cap seal and rub rail. I've been considering the same thing one of these days.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I’ve seen those where the rub rail is the seal. There may be a larger gap in the back than anticipated. A heads up 3m5200 doesn’t play well on large gaps. And has crappy vertical retention. May want to mix up some thickened Polyester resin. With some half inch glass fibers mixed in.


----------



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Maybe post a thread on it if you do the cap seal and rub rail. I've been considering the same thing one of these days.


I’m going to do that after we get all the touch ups and glass work done


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I redid the hull-deck joint on mine, and it has a pretty dry bilge now. There was a lot of water coming in before. 5200 worked for me, and seems to be holding up fine after about 4 years. The gap on mine was pretty big in places, but by using foam backing rod I was able to get what seems to be a pretty good seal. The boat feels a lot more solid too.

There's a bunch of photos of what mine looked like on this thread: Bonding deck to hull - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

BJC2003 said:


> Yes
> 
> what size?


I don't know but I guess I can measure the tab. There is no info on the piston


----------



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I don't know but I guess I can measure the tab. There is no info on the piston


Ok thx I’m just trying to find the best size or the the size that was made for the boat to have


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here’s a picture if this helps


----------



## BJC2003 (Oct 18, 2020)

This is what it looks like


----------

